# Ltd Ed R34 GTR Midnight Purple



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Heard a few things about these, supposedly had Midnight Purple III paintwork, anyone know about them and poss the paintcode?

Cheers!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Tony (M19 GTR) has got a MP3 R34....... Absolutely gorgeous!
He may be able to help?

Cheers .


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

The code for MP3 is LX0
It was a limited colour available for the 1st 3 months of 2000.
Had silver wheels and a silver adjustable fin on the rear wing.


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Cheers guys - nice one!!


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

if you get hold of the paint give me a shout

K


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Chaps, i think that you will all find that getting a bodyshop to mix MP3 is going to be impossible... Tony aka M19 GTR has had no luck in getting the paint mixed in the UK. The only option he has and for everyone else for that matter is to get it from Nissan in Japan. Middlehurst couldnt mix it either.. Only person that can supply it in the UK is Shin and again he gets it from Japan... It truely is an AWSOME colour with purple, blue, gold etc etc.....

Gerry


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Have to agree there. Best of the 3 MP colors as you actually get a really good transition from the shades unlike the first two that were far too dark IMO. Good luck in finding someone that can mix such a complicated color!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Dino... Top link in your sig mate!*

This should help; http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=26734&highlight=midnight+purple

By the way is this the actual colour?


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

skymania said:


> This should help; http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=26734&highlight=midnight+purple
> 
> By the way is this the actual colour?


Not being funny, didnt they sell a few special editions in the UK in that colour? I think the Primera got one. They had the red-gold flip micra and primera and I'm sure that colour in the Primera as well.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

emicen; i think the one you are reffering to is the chromaflair colours. And yes you are right there was an ornagey micra and greeney coloured primera. 

Skymania; that is MP3, IMO THE best colour for the R34!! Absoloutely stunning. Out of this world


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

r33 v-spec said:


> Skymania; that is MP3, IMO THE best colour for the R34!! Absoloutely stunning. Out of this world


Certainly is!   :smokin:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Yup thats Mp3.. That looks like Max's car from Car planet.. Certainly looks good.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

It's absolutely georgeous, and I'm saving up for one in MPIII


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

I originally wanted MP3 but i just couldnt wait around for one to be sourced. I think i have only seen 4, 2 of them on shins website.
To think that there was only something like 300 ever made just goes to show how exclusive they are.

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

skymania said:


> This should help; http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=26734&highlight=midnight+purple
> 
> By the way is this the actual colour?


That looks FABULOUS    :smokin:


----------



## GTR13 (Nov 14, 2003)

Gez said:


> I originally wanted MP3 but i just couldnt wait around for one to be sourced. I think i have only seen 4, 2 of them on shins website.
> To think that there was only something like 300 ever made just goes to show how exclusive they are.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Was it only 300 also for the MP 3? I know only 300 were made for the MP 2 in jan 99 but i cant find out how many were made jan to march 2000 in the MP 3


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

It was actually less than 100 as far as I know. I've only seen 3-4 myself


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Even better.... The cars with Mp3 should be able to fetch top money.

gez


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Didn't Richard Bell have an R33 in a very similar colour? Might not have actually been LX0 but from memory it was very similar and equally "flippy"


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

May have been close but i doubt it was the exact MP3... When you see this colour in different light you will see blue, purple, golf bit etc.. It truely is the best colour for a 34....right after bayside blue that is  

gez


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

yeah yeah, WHUT Everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

<cheerleadermoment>
Midnight Purple is the best
Bayside Blue for the rest
</cheerleadermoment>


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> It was actually less than 100 as far as I know. I've only seen 3-4 myself


I'm sure I have a breakdown somewhere that says it was about 280 in total.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

thats stunning... looks like a a really nice aftermarket respray! that car could make me love an R34!!!


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

Only ever seen 4 !

2 on the Zele International forecourt

Max's from CarPlanet

and Tony's one (M19GTR) which I get to see and go in on a regular basis!

Awesome awesome colour !


Cheers

Si


----------



## Ultimate X (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm sorry, but I have to say the R34 looks best in a jet black-like color. 
I mean the R34 alreadly looks intimidating, and a solid black is the only thing that
can top it off. 
Just imagine: You're driving down the road on night and you come up to a stop light.
A minute later this big, black, loud monstrosity of a car comes up beside you. No one would race it and no one would want to get close to it. It's the beast.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

They're both good, but I still prefer the MPIII flip 

Failing that all black like you say, with Bronze LM GT4's , the dogs


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

You can Buy the paint from Nissan if you feel flush. I looked into it but they wanted £450 a Litre!!! My paint work looks prettymuch as the 34 in that picture once I clean all the dust off it 

Richard


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

ichard,

I beg to differ. When Tony aka M19 GTR wanted some paint to respray his front bumper, we tried Nissan aswell as Middlehurst who couldnt help. At the end, i think he just phones NIssan Prince in Japan who took his chassis number before they sold him the paint.

Gez


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

You can also buy straight from Dupont, who make all the Nissan paints. I was trying to find a brochure pic i had of the MP3 and it's associated Dupont info, no luck unfortunately.


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

Give me £450 quid and I`ll get you a litre this week . Also as R34skyline has said Dupont make the paint and you can buy it direct from them/there dealers. Its not hard to get hold of but expensive.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

HI 

richard what is the code for the paint you get as i tryed various sources to no avail except to get it from japan

K


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

I would be interested to find out aswell as the colour code stated on the car is LX0. Tony has asked various paint shops to mix the paint and none have been able to do so as there is no mixing code as yet. The only thing that can be done is to match it but that wont be very accurate.

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Be a bugger for accident repair then!

I know Shin is getting a quote for someone for the paint from Japan! Wonder how much it will be!


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

gez i had the same prob

K


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

There are lots of other nice colours out there without trying to copy MP3 exactly....

SOME IDEAS HERE 


.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

how many litres does it take to do a whole 34 gt-r?


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

How about Rage Extreme Chrome only £43.00 per litre....


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

<textspeakalert>
OMFG
</textspeakalert>

That is quite sexy, I used to like those audi adverts where they had an a(?) and it looked all metal shiny. mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## ThomasL (May 6, 2004)

Bumping this a bit. Any new information how to get this paint, is it still as hard?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Flip paint*

The Rage range of paint is pretty nice however sit it next to car with PPG Harlequin paint and you can see why its cheaper to buy.The PPG is much brighter and isnt cloudy( if you know what i mean ) when sat next to some of the Rage paints and the transitions on PPG are much much sharper...

I did the full respray type thing many years ago when flip type paints were very very uncommon on my FTO (see pic below )...

I do love the MP3 R34 though and wouldnt mind it in that colour or Bayside blue..


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

btw, that chrome look r34 was a photochop, I spoke to the guy who owns it in email (long story) and he said it was black and someone fettled with the light effects. FYI


----------



## Buff R34 (May 25, 2006)

hoy


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Yes i can get the colour.....

....But it aint cheap.

I have the formula for the paint.

Tony


----------



## ThomasL (May 6, 2004)

M19 GTR said:


> Yes i can get the colour.....
> 
> ....But it aint cheap.
> 
> ...


So how much then? And how much is needed for a complete car?


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

il get the price and amount for you tommorow.

Tony


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

skymania said:


> This should help; http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=26734&highlight=midnight+purple
> 
> By the way is this the actual colour?


mine shines like that with mp2 in the right light?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

ChristianR said:


> mine shines like that with mp2 in the right light?



mp3 is  ,mp 2 is :smokin:

Think the mp3 looks too much like a respray for me,prefer the darker mp2


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Have you seen 1 in the flesh????

....If not you cant comment as its not as lairy as you think.

Tony


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

ChristianR said:


> mine shines like that with mp2 in the right light?


See :



Next time I am over in the uk, will have to meet up with a MP3 owner for some photos :smokin:


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

have to agree the mp3 colour on the r34's does look the best in my eyes as the black does look evil however i have been seeing alot recently a mp3 r34 around my area and every time my jaw drops:smokin: any idea whos it is? usually around kenton/harrow? it is one of the limited edition models as it does have the silverish alloys and spoiler lip.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I think i definitely now the car your on about. 

It was at my local audio shop which is also located in NW london. 

J* FFA???


----------



## Gixxer (Aug 28, 2003)

I saw a midnight purple R34 in Preston Road over Christmas..it was standard bar exhaust...could it be the same one?


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

ThomasL said:


> So how much then? And how much is needed for a complete car?


Your looking at 3ltrs for the whole car and (hope your sitting down for this)£880+vat per ltr and then you will need the ground coat too which i think is £180 for the whole tin of 3ltrs .

Tony


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

ChristianR will let you know tommorow for yours. Aint forgotten.

Tony


----------



## Adeel (Feb 5, 2006)

so any luck need to get my MP3 34 resprayed after the crash damage has been repaired so need to find a supplier asap


----------

